#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Попалось незнакомое слово

## Нико

При переводе намтара Будды (с англ. яз.) попалось слово chowny, которое не нашла в словарях. 

Может, кто поймёт? Это относится к истории, когда Будда сходил с небес Тушиты по золотой лестнице, а справа от него по хрустальной спускался Брахма, держа в руке некую белую chowny. ....

----------


## Zom

По гугл картинкам на это слово выдал это _)))

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:6...cartoonyv1.jpg

----------


## Нико

Ссылка Ваша не грузится почему-то. Я тоже в гугле нашла много странных значений энтого слова. Наверное, не то.....

----------


## Zom

Ща загружу тогда )

Эта Chowny конечно не белая, но тоже ничего )))

----------

Shunja (03.04.2010), Аминадав (03.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

Вы издеваетесь над бедной девушкой?  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Поискал в Гугле.
Речь, судя по всему, о chauri.


Отгонялка для мух, имеющая, также, и ритуальное значение.

----------

Аминадав (04.04.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Может раковина? как один из восьми символов. (тогда Zom в чём-то прав  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Zom

А что - на том рисунке разве раковина? ))




> Отгонялка для мух, имеющая, также, и ритуальное значение.


А... зачем брахме отгонялка для мух? ))))


По сабжу - я думаю там какая-то опечатка. Надо действительно искать схожее слово какое-то. 

Хотя кто знает, может и не опечатка. Кто знает что в мире брахмы водится ))

----------


## Нико

> Поискал в Гугле.
> Речь, судя по всему, о chauri.
> 
> 
> Отгонялка для мух, имеющая, также, и ритуальное значение.


Гмм... В отгонялке для мух есть смысл, только вот почему chowny вдруг превратилась в chauri? 

Раковина вроде по-другому всегда называлась.....

И как бы поблагороднее тогда обозвать "отгонялку для мух"? Может, кто-то всё же читал этот эпизод из жизни Будды, и знает, как сей предмет прилично назвать?

----------


## Спокойный

Мой поиск в Гугле шел по такому пути.
chowny - chowry - chauri
Где chowny похоже просто на ошибку сканирования, а chowry на перевод с перевода.

----------

Аминадав (04.04.2010)

----------


## Спокойный

http://www.ngfl-cymru.org.uk/vtc/ngf...dwaratwo7.html

----------


## До

На сулучай, если опечатка надо давать с контекстом.

http://books.google.com/books?id=fJD...chowny&f=false

----------

Zom (02.04.2010), Аминадав (04.04.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может, кто поймёт? Это относится к истории, когда Будда сходил с небес Тушиты по золотой лестнице, а справа от него по хрустальной спускался Брахма, держа в руке некую белую chowny. ....


Вот твой текст:
As the Buddha descended, a flight of gold stairs appeared, down which he came. He was accompanied on the right by Brahma, who, holding a white chowny

А вот вариант, скорее всего, того ж текста, но аттрибут называется по-другому:
"Tathagata rising from the Saddharma hall, accompanied by a multitude of Devas, descended by the middle ladder. Maha-Brahma-raja holding a white chamara

Чамара (опахало)
Опахало из ячьего хвоста, или чамара (санскр. и пали cāmara, тиб. rnga yab), раньше являлось одним из атрибутов царской власти. Такие опахала украшались драгоценностями. В буддизме такое опахало стало одним из атрибутов бодхисаттв. С чамарой изображаются архаты-стхавиры Ангаджа, Ваджрипутра, Ванавасин.

Так что похоже Спокойный прав - это опахало.
Слава Гуглу!

----------

Zom (02.04.2010), Аминадав (04.04.2010), Бо (02.04.2010), Нико (02.04.2010)

----------


## Бо

Да всё таки похоже что погонялка для мух.




> He was accompanied on the right by Brahma, who, holding a white chowny, descended on a crystal staircase, while to the left Indra came down a flight of silver stairs, holding a jewelled umbrella.


Справа был Брахма с човней а слева Индра с Зонтиком.


Тут древняя полуразрушеная статуя.
http://huntington.wmc.ohio-state.edu...tail=largeZoom

Видно что справа фигура с кувшином в одной руке и палкой похожей на ручку човни. а слева фигура с ручкой зонтика.

----------


## Юй Кан

*camara* — m. n. the bushy tail of the Yak (employed as *chowrie* or long brush for whisking off insects , flies , &c. [388,3] ; one of the insignia of royalty ; cf. %{cAm-}) MBh. ii , xii Bhartr2. Katha1s. lix , 42

Мухогонка, короче, ежли по чань-/дзэнски. : ))

Нико, ну установите же себе Монье-Вильямса, совсем забесплатно?

----------

Аминадав (04.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

> *camara* — m. n. the bushy tail of the Yak (employed as *chowrie* or long brush for whisking off insects , flies , &c. [388,3] ; one of the insignia of royalty ; cf. %{cAm-}) MBh. ii , xii Bhartr2. Katha1s. lix , 42
> 
> Мухогонка, короче, ежли по чань-/дзэнски. : ))
> 
> Нико, ну установите же себе Монье-Вильямса, совсем забесплатно?


Спасибо, но "мухогонка" звучит не очень благородно в этом контексте. "Брахма спускался по хрустальной лестнице с белой мухогонкой в руке"...Другие варианты?

Кстати, подскажите, как забесплатно установить словарь Монье-Вильямса, плиз....

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, "мухогонка" -- звучит несолидно, даже ежли она пребывает в руках самого Брахмы! : )

Но Вам ведь предложили уже выше вполне приличный вариант: "опахало"? Чем плохо? Иногда её переводят (Гугол надоумил) на англ. как fun, т.е. веер...

Можно дать и просто _чамара_ или _чоури_ со сноской, что это метёлка, предназначенная для избавления от докучливых насекомых без причинения им вреда...

А вообще это достаточно древний атрибут, связанный с очень высоким (как правило -- божественным) статусом того существа, которого с нею сопровождают. Начиная аж с Шивы...

Словарь Монье-Вильямса: http://scriptures.ru/sanskrit/#mwsdd

----------

Нико (03.04.2010)

----------


## До

На веб есть два хороших санскритских словаря.

_Monier Williams Sanskrit-English Dictionary_ 
http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/tamil/

_Apte, Vaman Shivaram. Revised and enlarged edition of Prin. V. S. Apte's The practical Sanskrit-English dictionary. Poona: Prasad Prakashan, 1957-1959. 3v._
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/apte/
Но этим пользоваться не очень удобно тем кто не читает на деванагари.

Ну и PTS' словарь пали не повредит:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/pali/

----------

Аминадав (04.04.2010), Нико (03.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А... зачем брахме отгонялка для мух? ))))



Капитан Очевидность подсказывает: для того чтобы отгонять мух.
Так то  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений Грейт (03.04.2010)

----------


## Aion

А может это Чау-чау?

----------

